# Scary Tales Video Invite 2012 -- Feedback please :)



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Here is the first version of our Scary Tales Save the Date Invite -- I think it's too long, especially because it's just a teaser. I can't decide which clips I should cut or if I just need to add my party details to give the viewer something more to read while watching. 

To Everyone on the Halloween Forum -- you never cease to inspire!!! A special thanks to PumpkiePie, (StargirlMag), DanielJ2705, BadGirl, Halloween Lady and Halloweenie for your great theme ideas and inspiration.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Whoa..... that is spooktacular!!!!! I love it.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

The Halloween Lady said:


> Whoa..... that is spooktacular!!!!! I love it.


Thanks -- I just realized that when i saved the movie the sound track was slightly off -- I fixed it a bit so the words and music and on the right clips but still have some tweaking to do. Do you think it's too long?


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Scary- I think It's awesome! I wish I had a clue how you did it. LOL


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Omg, you did an amazing job with that!!!!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

No not a bit. I think it's perfect. I also agree with dippedstix, wish I could do that! _Hmmmmm.... am I sensing a need for a tutorial perhaps???? _


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

The Halloween Lady said:


> No not a bit. I think it's perfect. I also agree with dippedstix, wish I could do that! _Hmmmmm.... am I sensing a need for a tutorial perhaps???? _



I promise to get to a tutorial soon -- after all the help I get from the forum I should certainly give back  I may not get to it until after Halloween but in the meantime, I would be happy to offer an assistance.


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

THAT IS AWESOME!! I love the music aswell. So...creepy!
I would definitely be coming to that party 

Its definitely not to long. Sometimes video invites that aren't very good always seem to long but that one was amazing and could be much longer and I would still LOVE it! 

(Thanks for the mention btw )


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

Wonderful job! I'd leave it as is.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone -- I think I want to put a scary pop up at the very end but I can't find one that might relate to the theme. Any good pop ups out there?


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

What about a clip of the Jabberwocky from Alice in Wonderland coming at the screen and add in some sort of loud dragon cry?


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey good job! Thanks for the mention I am flattered and found it interesting to see some of the clips that I edited last year. I don't think it was too long at all it's just about perfect. The only criticism that I would have is that in a couple places you have a split second of clip you had not intended to be in your video. Try shaving off like .1 second of those clips and it would look just a little more polished (I noticed this at :24 :42 and 1:12 ) As far as a jump out at the end I have something perfect I almost used. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1hUytkRFSw it's at the end


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

It looks very impressive B Scary! Love the wording, the images (especially the ravens and the rotting apple) and the music selection is perfect for a Fairy Tale invite.


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

LOVE it! This is still my favorite theme we did ---and you video makes me want to bring this theme back soon! There is only one problem with your video. You do not include your address so I can come


----------



## Mummyheron (Jul 8, 2012)

Love it!!! I Wouldn't take my eyes off the screen  x


----------



## MissKiki (Oct 16, 2011)

This is perfect for the party we're having this year! How much do I owe you for your time? 
Great Job!!!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

star_girl_mag said:


> Hey good job! Thanks for the mention I am flattered and found it interesting to see some of the clips that I edited last year. I don't think it was too long at all it's just about perfect. The only criticism that I would have is that in a couple places you have a split second of clip you had not intended to be in your video. Try shaving off like .1 second of those clips and it would look just a little more polished (I noticed this at :24 :42 and 1:12 ) As far as a jump out at the end I have something perfect I almost used. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1hUytkRFSw it's at the end


Thanks for the advice and love the Bloody Mary clip!


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi,

Can you please tell me the fonts you used? I love them and would like to use them in the video im making 

Thank you


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

celipops said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please tell me the fonts you used? I love them and would like to use them in the video im making
> 
> Thank you


Sorry, I just saw this....I used Scrulock for most of the text but I also used Old English Text MT and Jugend. You should be able to download the fonts for free on Dafont.com


----------

